# Implantation bleeding? 8DPO; Light Pink; Can it be light bleeding for a couple days?



## silmarien

I'm 8DPO and just noticed that I'm spotting. Is this implantation bleeding, and does it mean I might be pregnant?

Sorry for the vague and probably (many) repeated question, but I'm freaking out! My AF never starts light - it always starts as medium to heavy flow (sorry TMI), so I'm excited if this is actually implantation bleeding!

Thanks for the help!

ETA: The bleeding is like spotting - very very light but still reaching my panty liner. And I had weird colored CM on my underwear also. AF is not due for two weeks - am I getting an early period, or implantation bleeding? I hope it's not AF, because that would mean my LP is 7 days! :cry:

ETA2: The blood is VERY LIGHT pink and it's light bleeding now, not spotting. Is this normal? I've never gotten a period this light (it always starts heavy/medium flow), and my periods are never this light pink. I read somewhere it's supposed to be just "a couple of drops" but this is light bleeding.

Thanks.


----------



## Bean66

IB can be different for everyone.

Time will tell. Fingers crossed!


----------



## silmarien

Bean66 said:


> IB can be different for everyone.
> 
> Time will tell. Fingers crossed!

Thank you! I was freaking out a little. Hope it's not an early miscarriage :cry:


----------



## Needababynow

It's probably not an early miscarriage as it wouldn't have had long enough to implant yet, that ususally takes several days and doesn't usually happen until 7 dpo (give or take).

It could be IB or a weird cycle month. Try not to think too much about it in case af shows up, then you won't be as disappointed if she does. 

Good luck and I hope it's IB!


----------



## silmarien

Needababynow said:


> It's probably not an early miscarriage as it wouldn't have had long enough to implant yet, that ususally takes several days and doesn't usually happen until 7 dpo (give or take).
> 
> It could be IB or a weird cycle month. Try not to think too much about it in case af shows up, then you won't be as disappointed if she does.
> 
> Good luck and I hope it's IB!

Thank you!

It's not AF, I don't think, because the bleeding is lighter today than it was last night, and it's still extremely pinkish. 

Thank you guys for your help. I really appreciate it. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

No prob.

I'm with you. I'm 8dpo and had light spotting, mixture pink and brown since yesterday. Hoping it is IB but unlike you I have been known to spot before. I had a chemical last cycle. Really hoping I'm gonna get my sticky bean this cycle.

Good luck!! Fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Medea1978

Hi ~ I'm also 8dpo as of today and I've been spotting light pink since yesterday. It was the same way with my first PG. I'm obviously not wanting to get my hopes up but I NEVER spot in between periods. I'm forcing my self to wait until AF is officially due to test. It's going to be a lONG 6 days!!!!! Anything new for you..are you preggers?


----------



## silmarien

I did get a weird positive looking test but it looked invalid so I scrapped it. 

I have diluted urine so much that I am afraid of wasting a test if my urine isn't concentrated enough anyway. I mean, my throat hurts ALL THE TIME and I feel parched so I need to drink fluids but this means I get like clear pee (sorry TMI!).

I am encouraged by your story though Thank you. I NEVER GET SPOTTING BETWEEN PERIODS! Ever. And my temp is starting to drop in little segments....it's going toward the upper border, today at 98.0, once it dips below 97.7 with no AF, does that mean I'm probably pregnant? Or not? 

THANK YOU!
Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## _jellybean_

Sounds promising, especially with the positive test!


----------



## silmarien

Medea1978 said:


> Hi ~ I'm also 8dpo as of today and I've been spotting light pink since yesterday. It was the same way with my first PG. I'm obviously not wanting to get my hopes up but I NEVER spot in between periods. I'm forcing my self to wait until AF is officially due to test. It's going to be a lONG 6 days!!!!! Anything new for you..are you preggers?

I just saw your sig and wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope this month is our month! Super extra double dust squared to you! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## silmarien

_jellybean_ said:


> Sounds promising, especially with the positive test!

Thanks jellybean! And congrats on your bump (from the sig)!


----------



## Medea1978

Haha!! Double dust squared to us all sounds great!! Thx for the sympathy. Gosh, 1999 was so long ago but you never fully get past losing a baby.



The good thing about spotting pink is that you now know that you're not crazy and that in fact somethign is happeneing. what that something is, is anyones guess but I know I didn't make it up..the TP is pink..lolol.

@ silmarien - Based on your BB temps I'm not sure. I stopped temping months ago b/c I couldn't stand to see my temp plummet and AF arrive. I just use OPK's now oh, and I used preseed this month and aslo had an illegal amount of BDing before during and after O. I mean a ridiculous amount..hahaha..It's out of my hands now..all i can do is sit and wait and try not to go crazy..obviously easier said than done.


----------



## silmarien

Medea1978 said:


> Haha!! Double dust squared to us all sounds great!! Thx for the sympathy. Gosh, 1999 was so long ago but you never fully get past losing a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about spotting pink is that you now know that you're not crazy and that in fact somethign is happeneing. what that something is, is anyones guess but I know I didn't make it up..the TP is pink..lolol.
> 
> @ silmarien - Based on your BB temps I'm not sure. I stopped temping months ago b/c I couldn't stand to see my temp plummet and AF arrive. I just use OPK's now oh, and I used preseed this month and aslo had an illegal amount of BDing before during and after O. I mean a ridiculous amount..hahaha..It's out of my hands now..all i can do is sit and wait and try not to go crazy..obviously easier said than done.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## littlemisscie

Im 6dpo and had what sounds like the same thing 2 days ago. Everyone said it was too early had too heavy. I hope thats not the case for us :)


----------



## silmarien

littlemisscie said:


> Im 6dpo and had what sounds like the same thing 2 days ago. Everyone said it was too early had too heavy. I hope thats not the case for us :)

Don't worry, 4DPO is NOT too early for Implantation to occur! So your spotting might've been IB! It takes 3-7 days after O for the zygote to reach the uterus so you very well might have gotten some IB. I read on other health sites that it can be light bleeding, not just a couple drops of spotting, so don't worry. I hope we both get :bfp:s this month! Fingers crossed!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Needababynow

Can't wait for an update! FX


----------



## silmarien

Needababynow said:


> Can't wait for an update! FX

Thanks! I took two tests in a row and both were negative, but it wasn't first morning urine (ew sorry TMI). Both negs. :(

I see you live quite close to me - I live in Northern VA. So hi! :wave:


----------



## silmarien

Ok I hate doing this to three different threads, but I SWEAR the lines on the first two pics ARE PINK under the MAX line for these wondfo's. Hard to tell from the pics, but THEY HAVE PINK LINES! 3rd pic is a comparison shot of an untested wondfo to show I'm not just peeling off part of the wrapping and inventing a pink line, IT IS THERE!

Does that mean I got a positive? OR am I a nutjob? Or both? Or neither? :S
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0431.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 100









IMG_0432.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 85









IMG_0433.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Platinumvague

This is what my IB looked like.I do believe I had it on 10DPO but not sure.Good luck :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IB bleed.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 150


----------



## silmarien

Platinumvague said:


> This is what my IB looked like.I do believe I had it on 10DPO but not sure.Good luck :flower:

THANK YOU! That is how mine looked too. That makes me hopeful. I should've thought to take a picture, I'm glad you did!


----------



## Platinumvague

silmarien said:


> Platinumvague said:
> 
> 
> This is what my IB looked like.I do believe I had it on 10DPO but not sure.Good luck :flower:
> 
> THANK YOU! That is how mine looked too. That makes me hopeful. I should've thought to take a picture, I'm glad you did!Click to expand...

No problem.Glad you weren't grossed out by my pic lol.I only have a picture of it because I had no idea what it was at first.Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## Medea1978

Hi Silmarian - I looked at the pictures and I just can't tell,...I wish I could :-(


----------



## silmarien

Medea1978 said:


> Hi Silmarian - I looked at the pictures and I just can't tell,...I wish I could :-(

Thanks for trying! Not sure whether they'd mean anything of consequence anyway if you did. I'm just grasping at straws, I need to wait longer before testing, and I'm an impatient person. 

:dust:


----------



## Medea1978

silmarien said:


> Medea1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Silmarian - I looked at the pictures and I just can't tell,...I wish I could :-(
> 
> Thanks for trying! Not sure whether they'd mean anything of consequence anyway if you did. I'm just grasping at straws, I need to wait longer before testing, and I'm an impatient person.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Growwllll..tell me about it. I'm definitely not going to win any awards for being patient..that's for sure


----------



## nmehtala

I have never had pink cm during my cycle at 8 dpo. The earliest I ever had the same exact cm was 4 days before my period. Is this implantation bleeding? Sorry it's kinda gross..actually more like embarrassing..
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0432_1_1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 26









IMAG0439_1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 26









IMAG0441_1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## baby_rose

littlemisscie said:


> Im 6dpo and had what sounds like the same thing 2 days ago. Everyone said it was too early had too heavy. I hope thats not the case for us :)

How r u doing girl im havng the same! I had a smiley cd13 currently cd18 and i woke up with pink spotti ng idk what it is :( its still there very light ive NEVER had anykind of spotting ever earliest af has started is cd26 they are usually 28-33 cycles


----------



## nmehtala

baby_rose said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> Im 6dpo and had what sounds like the same thing 2 days ago. Everyone said it was too early had too heavy. I hope thats not the case for us :)
> 
> How r u doing girl im havng the same! I had a smiley cd13 currently cd18 and i woke up with pink spotti ng idk what it is :( its still there very light ive NEVER had anykind of spotting ever earliest af has started is cd26 they are usually 28-33 cyclesClick to expand...

Hey how are you? My cycles are similar. Earliest 26 latest 32. But almost always 28-29. So I was actually checking my cervix and that creamy pink tinge came out like it does a few days before my period starts..It's almost always. Actually that's how I know my period is coming. But never ever 1 or 2 weeks before. Mine only lasted that day and I noticed that it had Horne on my underwear but because they were dark I couldn't tell. After I saw that I realized that it also had been on my underwear not only when I checked my cervix. So I started to cry with joy...but since I've been trying for a year now...I didn't want to get my hopes up. I checked my cervix today and I didn't have any pink. And never after that day. My temp also diped that day as well which is why I was crying of joy. So I guess we shall Ser. I'm afraid to test and haven't yet. How about you? Did you take pics? Did it look like mine?


----------



## baby_rose

Good that ur still in the running as for me no it looks like af now which is odd ive never been this early i think something is wrong i have the same cycles as u 28-33 earliest has been cd26 not cd18 i had my first Smiley cd13 and now this my temps never went up so yea idk what this bleeding/af is coming from


----------



## nmehtala

baby_rose said:


> Good that ur still in the running as for me no it looks like af now which is odd ive never been this early i think something is wrong i have the same cycles as u 28-33 earliest has been cd26 not cd18 i had my first Smiley cd13 and now this my temps never went up so yea idk what this bleeding/af is coming from

Don't worry. My charts were wack. Some didn't even show ovulation. The only thing that got me is the temp dip and spotting and don't have it now which I'm supposed to. But we shall see. It's up to God. Worry not...you'll have your time.


----------

